# Fn key not working on my Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook



## yahaya (Jun 4, 2008)

I tried to solve a problem on my laptop (Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook) by re-installing XP, but now the Fn key is not working. Help...?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

Fn keys need Hotkey/special button drivers. Try to install the Fujitsu equivalent of these drivers.


----------



## yahaya (Jun 4, 2008)

OK, thank you. Do you have any idea where/how I can find those drivers?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

yahaya said:


> OK, thank you. Do you have any idea where/how I can find those drivers?


try the Fujitsu website first. 
http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com
or
http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/lifebook/lifebook-index.html


----------



## yahaya (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks again :smile:

Using your links, I found http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/com/support/downloads.html (btw, I have a LifeBook S2110), but cannot figure out which driver to download. The alternatives are as follows:
Flash - BIOS, Audio, Chipset, CPU, Graphic, LAN, Memory Card Reader (on board), Modem, Panel, System Device, Touchpad, WLAN, Application - Communication and Networking, Application - Manageability, Tools and Utilities and Other.

As far as I have seen, there are no "Fn key thingy"-drivers or anything like that on any of the lists:4-dontkno Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for the link. you reinstalled XP right? what drivers have you installed so far? i think that the Fn keys would have been covered if you have installed every related driver on the list.

although i am not really sure, it could be part of Tools and Utilities.


----------

